# 4th Mountain Lion



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treed 4th mountain lion today. It was having it's way with one of the younger dogs.

Took it with a .44 mag. It did not suffer. So I'm done, and it was a blast.

Hats off to the State of Utah's DNR and their lion management program. In Wyoming you can get a lion tag over the counter and IMHO we have overharvested the cougar population.










And a special thanks to Catmando.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

NICE cat goob !!! 

And with a pistol !! Good for you...another for the trophy room?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

looks fun. I miss those days. I did it for about 10 years and that photo brings back many memories


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice "big" cat Goob. Congrats. Al.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been wainting for the "I got him" post!

Congrats, looks like a great lion.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> Hats off to the State of Utah's DNR and their lion management program. In Wyoming you can get a lion tag over the counter and IMHO we have overharvested the cougar population.


Don't mean to hi-jack your thread, but how can "we over0harvest" cougars? If there is a male and a female still alive, we have NOT over-harvested them! _(O)_ With deer herds struggling, I have little/no concern for cat numbers.

Nice looking tom BTW! 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> > Hats off to the State of Utah's DNR and their lion management program. In Wyoming you can get a lion tag over the counter and IMHO we have overharvested the cougar population.
> 
> 
> Don't mean to hi-jack your thread, but how can "we over0harvest" cougars? If there is a male and a female still alive, we have NOT over-harvested them! _(O)_ With deer herds struggling, I have little/no concern for cat numbers.
> ...


Thanks Pro.

That's my point, much of southwest Wyoming with good lion habitat and feed doesn't have a "male and female lion still alive". IMHO lions are overharvested in Wyoming, where the deer herd may not be struggling compared to Utah.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I still wish I was able to hunt lions, but this picture brings back a lot of good memories. I have helped kill a lot of lions just like the one you killed.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

What's his length Goob? Nice cat. We lost a lion yesterday and the truck tipped over so it really wan't a fun day.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> What's his length Goob? Nice cat. We lost a lion yesterday and the truck tipped over so it really wan't a fun day.


Be careful.

I don't know how to measure a mountain lion for length. It's just average though, but I am happy.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

You measure from the tip of the nose to the tip of the tail


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> That's my point, much of southwest Wyoming with good lion habitat and feed doesn't have a "male and female lion still alive". *IMHO lions are overharvested in Wyoming, where the deer herd may not be struggling compared to Utah*.


Do you think part of the reason the deer herd "may not be struggling" is because of LOW lion numbers? _(O)_ In areas where deer are struggling, having lions ADD to their "struggles", seems inane to me. I would rather have fewer lions and more deer, than fewer deer and more lions. But that is just me. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> > That's my point, much of southwest Wyoming with good lion habitat and feed doesn't have a "male and female lion still alive". *IMHO lions are overharvested in Wyoming, where the deer herd may not be struggling compared to Utah*.
> 
> 
> Do you think part of the reason the deer herd "may not be struggling" is because of LOW lion numbers? _(O)_ In areas where deer are struggling, having lions ADD to their "struggles", seems inane to me. I would rather have fewer lions and more deer, than fewer deer and more lions. But that is just me. 8)


There's room for both Pro. I seen lots of deer, and lion sign, where I lion hunted. Looks like a good balance to me. But I only hang in 5 or 6 counties in Utah, and know little about the rest of the state's wildlife numbers.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> You measure from the tip of the nose to the tip of the tail


I'll do it, thanks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> BrookTroutKid said:
> 
> 
> > What's his length Goob? Nice cat.............


Measured 6' 6" nose to tail, female.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Good job on your cat wyogoob. If you're hunting with catmando I assume you got it around San Pete county......a place where there is still a lion or two to run. 

Not every area in Utah is managed like the unit you probably got your cat in. Here on the Cache unit, because the deer population has struggled to make 70% of management objective, we have been put on a predator management plan.....whereby lion hunting is on a harvest objective system similar to what Wyoming is.......and with no female subquota. They took a lot of lions out of the unit when it was first implemented 10 years ago, but now, they rarely get more than a half dozen or so killed a season because there just aren't many left. The ironic thing is that despite nearly wiping out the lion population in the area, the deer herd hasn't responded.  

Killing lions to bring back the deer herd has failed miserably to live up to expectations here on the Cache.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Measured 6' 6" nose to tail, female.


A female ?? She's gorgeous !!

No wonder you're hugg'in her like that...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Measured 6' 6" nose to tail, female.
> ...


Ah, shucks.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> Killing lions to bring back the deer herd has failed miserably to live up to expectations here on the Cache.


You don't kill lions to bring back the deer herds, you kill lions so that when 'other' conditions are improved the deer can/will come back. W/o habitat the deer in the Cache area will continue to suffer, the amount of winter range lost over the last decade is immense. Having 'excess' lions in the mix is just another of MANY hurdles the deer have to overcome.

In truth, I was half joking on getting rid of all lions, but I see MANY areas where the lion population should be lowered, and Sanpete County IS one of them. That is my 'home turf' and the lions need to be thinned out there, IMHO.

6'6" is a large female, congrats!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats a pretty big dang female, mine was a tom and it only measured two inches bigger!!! :shock: Congrats again man.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks to all and Merry Christmas.


FYI:

Lion's from Summit County, 4 miles north of Echo Canyon in a CWMU, less than 25 miles from Evanston as the crow flies.

Catmando gave me some great advice.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I ate my first mountain lion tonight, a roast. 

It is "the other white meat".


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow goob your nuts I hated Lion meat _/O


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> Wow goob your nuts I hated Lion meat _/O


Really, did it make your stomach growl?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's a big cat!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> BrookTroutKid said:
> 
> 
> > Wow goob your nuts I hated Lion meat _/O
> ...


All I know is that it is something I will be reluctant to digest in the near future. :evil: 
But one of our dogs seemed to like it, but then again she was lost in the Henry Mountains for 8 days. She was unhealthy but she liked it.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey man, how about some pics of the dogs?

Its been years since I hunted with hounds.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

James said:


> Hey man, how about some pics of the dogs?
> 
> Its been years since I hunted with hounds.


I have many good lion dog pics from the hunt but they have people in them and I won't run them without their permission.

Here's two that are OK:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Did you run these picture's with your doggies permission... *\-\* 

Nice pic's goob....I like to see your Mt. Lions and stuff !!


----------

